# Any Rail 5



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

After using Any Rail 4 to do my layout design about 2 years ago, I'm updating the design after many changes. When I opened up the program it asked to upgrade to Any Rail 5 which I did. My questions: Can you move an entire section without having to move serperate objects one at a time e.g. moving an entire peninsula a foot or two with everything on it. My second question is I want to do a color fill on this peninsula. Can't seem to figure this out. I did in Any Rail 4 but not in 5.


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

to move a section you can right click and hold at a starting point and then move the mouse towards the other point you want to move. this will create a box over the area. when you have the area you want let go of the mouse button and the selected area will turn green. once again move the mouse over one of the tracks that are highlighted, right click and hold again and then you can move the selected area as a whole. if the area changes from green you will have to repeat the process. also, when the area is selected and is green, there will be a circle extended from that area. if you put the mouse over that circle and right click and hold you can rotate the entire selected area with the mouse
Brian


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

If the pieces are connected, select one piece and move.
All connected pieces will move with it as one piece.
No need to select the entire layout or all of the pieces.

On the color, you will have to make a section.
To make a section add an isolator at each end of the section.


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

*Got it but...*

Thanks for your leads which got me to look at Layers and that's were the problem was. My layers are in a complete shambels. My layout design is in 6 sectional benches, each section having it's own color and section letter (Sec. A...F). 

Each layer has several tracks across the entire layout design and I want to put them in their perspective Section and this isn't working! I did get it to work one time after several attempts. I dragged a box around the section and all the track changed green. If the entire track wasn't in the box it didn't turn green. I then selected the layer in the ribbon with one click and it moved all track into the selected layer. 

I tried it again in another section and I couldn't get it to work after several attempts. I went to a corner section which was small and dropped a box around it and selected the layer - didn't work. I tried double clicking the selected layer-didn't work. I tried selecting each track in the section seperately - didn't work.

I'm going to do a reboot and see what happens. I'll let you know.


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

I have had those issues at times too. Don't know why but it is random. I am thinking that if the cursor is just slightly off of the section it clears the green and doesn't select the track


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

A double click on a piece of track will select everything from either a turnout or isolator to the next turnout isolator. A third click on that piece of track will select ALL track that is connected on the screen.
Holding the control key down you can select or deselect unconnected pieces of track.


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

Making sections with the isolators worked. Some flex tracks were too long so I had to shorten them. Now I have colored track indicating main lines, spurs, yard, etc. Moving entire sections of track is now a success - being careful to zoom in enough to make sure all tracks are disconnected.

Thank you.


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

Relocating track to another layer is troubling. I just can't get it to work. The manual says to highlight the track and select the layer you want it to go to - simple! Can't get it to work!

I tried it with a single flex track off the layout and was on layer 1, highlighted the track, clicked on layer 2, it turned blue, closed layer 1 and the track disappeared. It didn't go to layer 2. Any ideas?


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

When moving track to a new layer, use the the Layer icon in the Toolbar not the Layer dialog box.


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeeeees!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you, Mr. Brakeman and everyone else that has helped me out. Happy Spring to all.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

We are glad we could help. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

